# Dreams that you died in!



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Last night. I had the most bizarre and wierdest dream ever and I wish it doesn't happen again. (It scared living hell out of me for the whole night).

In my dream, I was going to a mall, I dunno where but I remember it was in a mall. So I Went a computer store to buy something for my own computer. So I went to this computer to see it. Someone in the store told me to try something about for testing. It was called "Drug Samples". Pretty much you hear something and then you seem hypnotized by it. So if you hear the Drug Samples for Dogs, you become a dog, like mimic a dog. So Imagine what I was about to test. I was going to hear one that was called. Death or Dead Sample. That if you listen to it, you die. I tried to wake the fast as possible but I died in my dream. 

And here is the most bizzare thing, after I died in my dream I lost my concious in the real life. So, I went like some sort of comma for about 3 or 4 seconds only to wake up later. I manage not to feel my heartbeat or my breath. I died twice in my dream though. So I went back to it (again) like 3 or 4 seconds. I am not lying because this scared the crap out of me for the rest of the night. And I'm scared to dream about it again. I heard people saying that if you die in your dream that physically you might die. That would be very bad... Very Bad.. 

What Should I do!?


Tell me yours experience with Dreams that you have died or Died and then came back alive!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

You will die, but not because of a dream 

I can't recall ever dying in a dream. I have occasionally had dreams of murdering people though, which I find very disturbing and unpleasant.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Often when you dream of dying, at least with no traceable outside stimulus to occasion the dream, in a way, you are dying.... but don't be alarmed.

These dreams can mean that you are changing, and whether you are conscious of it or not, sometimes the dream is a sort of ritual killing off of the old self, or acknowledgment that the old you is making way for the revised version.

Anyway, if not dwelt upon obsessively, it is good for anyone to remind themselves / be reminded they are mortal from time to time. Good measure of valuing what you're doing, with whom you are associating, and how you would best like to spend the time you have.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Perhaps the sensation of dying could be related to '*sleep apnoea*', where you momentarily stop breathing or your heart stops beating. This has various causes which can be dealt with.

I also once had a phase where, on the verge of dropping off, I felt as if I was fainting, or as if my head was about to explode. It was such a horrible sensation that I didn't want to go to sleep. I went to the doctor about it. He nodded and said, 'It sounds like *Exploding Head Syndrome*.' I said, 'Come on, don't be daft, I'm not so silly as to believe that. You're having me on.' He got quite cross, went into a cupboard, came back with a medical book, and there it was - _Exploding Head Syndrome_. :lol:

In time it faded.

I do sympathise with your nasty experience, though. What I advise is that, if you wake up from such a shocker, while you're still half asleep, you carry on the story so that you're basically okay - either you only _appeared_ to die, or you did die, but you're now in a fabulous after-life. You can usually then melt into the dream again but you've turned it round.

It doesn't mean, anyway, that you're going to die any time soon. We often dream about what we fear. I dream about having committed a crime, or adultery (!), and wake up sweating with guilt; but I haven't murdered anyone or cheated on Taggart so far...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn that must be Horrible!!!! Ingenue. This Night I haven't dream about nothing, Only Blackness.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I rarely remember dreams - very rarely. Sometimes I feel I'm missing something, but then I have another dream, and realize I really don't.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Edit......................


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> I heard people saying that if you die in your dream that physically you might die. That would be very bad... Very Bad..
> 
> What Should I do!?


For starters, stop listening to people who don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes you have insane Dreams. Which Dreams you think it is insane besides having death involved?


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

"For starters, stop listening to people who don't know what they are talking about...."

TresPicos, do you want to close this forum down for good, or something?!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I really don't want to talk about the dreams I've died in, mainly since they are not pleasant ones, of course, but I'd gladly talk about some other dreams I've had that are just as interesting. Maybe I'll post something like that later. For now, I'm off to start my day: figure out some Mozart, listen to some Beethoven, play a little Tchaikovsky, improv some improv, and that's a few hours already! Then I have a biology quest (quiz/test).... ....


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have thought that if you'd had dreams that you actually died in...that you wouldn't then remember anything about 'em?!
Also, what's so scary about dying? It's not as if your here to mind....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the moment in your dream when you think you're actually a goner... obviously, if you really were, a moment or two later, you'd either know nothing, or be pleasantly surprised. I'm hoping the latter.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a terribly heavily sleeper and can incorporate enormously loud things in to the dream tapestry. I once had on Mardi Gras in New Orleans (great song to wake up to) at an absurd volume for over an hour before waking up, with my head justifying it as a rambunctious cider festival. Often i awake after a dream of a lengthy fire drill or space emergency.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Please take care Mesa, if you use an electric blanket?!....


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

One time I had a dream where I was at school talking with some friends, when all of a sudden some aliens came out of nowhere and zapped me to death! Needless to say, I have very weird dreams...

Interestingly, death in my dream was something like walking into a bright light. Things got brighter and brighter until I couldn't see anything because I just saw pure white.

Then I woke up.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd rather talk about tuna.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

And I don't even _LIKE_ TUNA!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The one time I experienced sleep paralysis I thought I was dying. I called to my mom and dad so I could say my last words to them but I couldn't call because I was paralyzed. 'Twas a very scary experience.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I was recently trapped in lucid dreaming. And I'm an "expert" on dreaming and such things. Completely under my control, and so forth. Recently, after taking a certain medicine, I slept for one hour, and, defying the basic dream cycle, woke up without abruptness. 

I'd wake up in another dream, thinking it was reality, then realizing no, and so forth. The thing is, I've become able to subconsciously regulate lighting, music, and time in my lucid dreaming, so "reality checks" do no good. At that point, you have to think a certain way so as to control the currently unconscious part of your brain. The best way to do so for me is "yelling through dreams." In a certain semi-low pitch, I can call out, with confidence, penetrating several potential dreams at once, and pushing my dreaming brain back into consciousness. It feels like traveling through time or something. 

I have no night terrors, though, which are much more technical, and usually are not directly connected with such dreaming. 

Fun fact: DID YOU KNOW that you have at least three dreams per night, and though I personally suggest you don't do it, you can train yourself to wake up after each (major) dream and remember it in detail? Wow. Weird.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> One time I had a dream where I was at school talking with some friends, when all of a sudden some aliens came out of nowhere and zapped me to death! Needless to say, I have very weird dreams...
> 
> Interestingly, death in my dream was something like walking into a bright light. Things got brighter and brighter until I couldn't see anything because I just saw pure white.
> 
> Then I woke up.


You are not the only one sleeping strange things. I had dreams where I was at my grandmother's house and we were being attacked by aliens. I was very scared so I tried to hide inside the house but... inside the house was a jelly monster (so tasty) that were trying to devour us. So I went back to the garden, downstairs and then I was being chased by very wierd type of giant green spiders. They were very wierd, their legs could defy physics and so on. I was in this infinite garden marathon running away from them. I managed to get out of the house and some wierd bugs came out of the house, remember Peter Jackson 'King Kong' part where all those men are trapped down in that canyon? Well something mixed like that, just they were all aliens! Lately, I was grabbed by those bugs and then woke up in despair. Thirty-seconds later I was back to sleep again.

I have some dreams about aliens too. Those ******** invade my dreams everytime!!


----------

